# Getting my face slapped



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Recently I have been getting my face slapped every time I shoot or anyway if feels like my face is getting slapped. Brings back memories of being a teenager at a dance. I don't know what is happening when I draw back and release, but something is whacking my cheek and it stings.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

it is the pouche. is it also with my bandsets ore is there a difference? if it didn´t hurt u , it is ok, i use my cheek as a kind of ankerpoint and if the pouche slaped always the same place, i know that i will hit!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

It doesn't matter which slingshot I am using and it doesn't happen all the time. It doesn't really hurt, just stings an bit.


----------

